# For Sale:1973 Red Male Schwinn Continental w/ orig owners manual



## balloontirecruiser

Hello bicycle enthusiasts. Sorry I posted this here, I know it's not in the right place. I have a thread in the buy/sell/trade forum but figured another thread here wouldn't hurt. The link for the other thread is: 

http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=3097

I would like $25- 30 dollars for it. I think that is a pretty fair price. I may be able to ship- please contact me if you are interested in having it shipped. I am located in Central Ma (pickup purposes) and would accept postal MO, paypal, or cash upon pickup. I will post a picture or two below. As always, feel free to post, pm or email me anytime at: Chrissyg94@aol.com 

Thanks!


----------



## balloontirecruiser

Eventually, I will jsut sell this to a bicycle shop if i can't sell it here.


----------

